# Rafter dies near Durango WW Park



## JPG87 (Nov 10, 2014)

Someone else posted this as well, I'm curious to know how he died? I didn't think anything in that park was a keeper. Despite the higher water, I thought most of that park flushed out and it's not that long.


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

i suspect cardiac arrest caused by the swim not a drowning... durango fire/rescue have been all over the banks during the day and it sounds like they where there when this happened. i suspect fire/rescue were the ones that directed the rafters to the welcome center building where the rafters got the defibrillator while cpr was started... but this is only what I suspect, i dont know for certain.

i am confused on where they flipped and how long the swim was before the second boat picked him up.

condolences to the family and hopefully the guide is doing okay too, lot of younger guides on the animas and something like that could haunt you for a long time

The Durango Herald 06/17/2015 | Cause still undetermined in rafting death


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Flush Drowning*

I would bet that it was either a flush drowning or a heart attack caused by stress and heart seized up in the cold water. Water can shut down the airways in a "Dry Drowning", or your lungs can fill up in a "Wet Drowning" either way your brain is getting no O2. Shock can do crazy things to the human body. My heart goes out to all those involved. This year is filled with great highs and lows. Be safe.

You don't need to get held up to drown.


----------

